# Any MFA writers with a different degree and job experience not in the industry get accepted?



## icantmath (Dec 2, 2016)

I would like to apply for an MFA in screenwriting. I have bachelors degrees, but they're not related to theater, film, etc. I also have held administrative jobs that are also not related to the industry (I have applied countless times to assistant positions and internships related to writing and production, but I've never gotten a call back.). 

Even though I've never set foot in a film producing environment, I am constantly writing and thinking of things to write for film. I'd actually like to finally pursue an MFA in screenwriting and apply by next year's deadline.

Has anyone been accepted to an MFA without having a pertinent degree and/or job experience in the industry?I really want to attend UCLA's MFA screenwriting program, so if anyone from UCLA MFA has any knowledge regarding this, please share! 

Thank you.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2016)

icantmath said:


> Has anyone been accepted to an MFA without having a pertinent degree and/or job experience in the industry?



I would say a ton of people do. Going to a different major for undergrad is quite normal... see the article I wrote about not having a portfolio.  Here: Getting Into Film School Without A Portfolio


----------



## icantmath (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris W said:


> I would say a ton of people do. Going to a different major for undergrad is quite normal... see the article I wrote about not having a portfolio.  Here: Getting Into Film School Without A Portfolio



Thanks, Chris! Appreciate the feedback (and encouragement).


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2016)

icantmath said:


> Thanks, Chris! Appreciate the feedback (and encouragement).


Yes having a more rounded education is important. Life experience is important. You need to be able to write about something right? Write what you know?

I seem to remember them discouraged going directly from COM film undergrad at BU to their MFA screenwriter program when I was there.


----------



## panda (Dec 3, 2016)

Like Chris said, don't worry about it. If anything, it might give you a small advantage. Varied experience is sought after in many programs.


----------



## Kira (Dec 3, 2016)

I am sure you are in very good company, @icantmath. If you check out the application tracking sheet, you'll see that there are a variety of backgrounds. I, myself, am an international relations major 



icantmath said:


> I have applied countless times to assistant positions and internships related to writing and production, but I've never gotten a call back.


If you are by a university, you may be able to get some hands on experience via student filmmakers. Obviously not the best situation (and you'll be working for free, of course), but they'll probably shoot a lot during evenings and weekends. Plus it'll give you experience.


----------



## icantmath (Dec 6, 2016)

thanks for the feedback guys! they help


----------

